# Swine Flu Link



## sasha1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi All

Just found this Link..thought it may be helpful to those concerned about or who have contracted swine flu..Sorry if the link has already been posted up.

http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pandemic-f

Heidi
xx


----------

